# 1911 trouble



## scat30 (May 27, 2016)

I have a Taurus 1911 with about 250 rds fired. today at the range it locked up, trigger wont pull acts like safety is on. carried it home and removed slide, trigger and hammer work perfect without slide, replace slide and locks up again. anybody have any ideas?


----------



## jglenn (May 27, 2016)

would be odd but check the disconnector slot in the slide to be sure there is nothing in it.

I'd take it completely apart and look for broken internal parts


----------



## SGaither (May 28, 2016)

Dissasemble the slide by removing the firing pin retainer on the back of the slide, series 80 safety plunger (can't think of real name at this time) and firing pin and spring. It sounds as if the series 80 safety plunger is not being disengaged when in battery.


----------



## wareagle700 (May 28, 2016)

I also say detail strip the slide and clean everything. Sounds like something got in there keeping the plunger from moving freely.


----------



## Steve762us (May 28, 2016)

Is that one of the Taurii with the built-in"child safety"  key-locking nonsense?

If it's a faithful 1911 copy, make sure all three fingers of the leaf spring are intact...#29 here--

http://www.usagunsandgear.com/pages/1911-schematics-parts-list


----------



## scat30 (May 28, 2016)

thanks for the help. found problem trigger overtravel  screw ran itself in too far. blue Loctite and back in action!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 28, 2016)

how could the trigger have worked perfectly without the slide on, if the overtravel screw was run out?


----------



## Steve762us (May 29, 2016)

scat30 said:


> thanks for the help. found problem trigger overtravel  screw ran itself in too far. blue Loctite and back in action!



An overtravel screw/stop, dialed in too deep, can definitely do that.


----------

